# When to take down traps in Indiana.



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is our first year trapping so I'm no expert. We live in the northern panhandle of WV so we have traps in WV, OH, and PA. We put up 12 traps and caught 8 swarms in them. I already took most of the traps down but have 4 still out. I will take them down in a week or so. I dont think I want to mess with any swarms after maybe 2nd week in July for the reasons that you mentioned. I have heard others say never after June and then others say they overwinter swarms caught in August. Good luck, I hope you connect before you have to take them down for the season.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

8 out of 12 is awesome. Did you have them in areas that you knew had swarms before or did you just hang them and hope for the best? Curious how you chose your locations.
Thanks


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

None of the places i caught them at had previous swarms that I know of. I watched alot of you tube videos and got alot of good advice from this site. When I hung the traps I rated from 1 to 10 how likely I thought they were to catch a swarm. Everything 7 and up caught nothing 6 or less did. Basically I look for a large tree growing all by itself in a field near water. That's my go to but any tree that stands out or is at least on the "edge". Whether it's a field edge, right of way cut, or even a gravel road. All of my traps could be reached from the ground except one because I was worried about people messing with it. I used swarm commander and lgo at first but after sc caught two I switched them all to sc. I did have old brood comb in them and I coated the insides of the traps with propolis. 10 out of 12 were 10 frame deeps or equivalent and those are the ones that connected. Not sure if it was beginners luck or a really good year or if I can expect similar results next year. Good luck to you there are some recent swarm posts so there is still time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess it depends on you situation. I just leave them up and refresh the lemongrass oil next spring.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Caught a swarm yesterday on the north side of Indianapolis.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

I am in southern Michigan. I caught and hived a swarm August 18 and it made it through winter.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Thats good to know, Ill leave them out a little longer. Would love to catch one this year. Definitely building more this winter to get ready for next spring.


----------



## Dan McGuckin (Feb 19, 2015)

I had six traps up and running starting April 20. Had at least 3 swarms check them out, but only caught 1 swarm in late May. I still have 2 traps up in areas adjacent to known hives. I have not seen any activity at them for 3 weeks. I plan to take them down this week for the reasons you mentioned. I collected 6 hanging swarms this year from April 28 thru May 25. I think our swarm season is essentially over.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Here in southeast Michigan the bees were swarming pretty good about two weeks ago, but it has dropped off almost completely lately, now that the flow is has peaked.


----------

